# New carpet track in SW.Pa. Raceway Hobbies



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

Raceway Hobbies has recently moved to a new larger location 
103 Ducth Hollow Rd. Smithton, Pa 15479.

We have a 24' x 40' indoor carpet (ozite) track & we plan to start racing this fall. Also there is an indoor rock crawling area.

I wanna run Team Losi mini late models stock, stock (4 cell 27T) nascar oval, stock (4 cell 27T) vintage road course, and whatever other classes guys would like to run. We have an AMB transponder system & personal transponders are welcome!

Feel free to stop out & turn some practice laps anytime :thumbsup:

Store hours are M-F 11-7, Sat 10-6, closed Sun (racing outdoors)
If you have any questions feel free to give me a call @ (724) 872-3225.

Here are a few pics of the track:




















Thanks,
Matt
(724) 872-3225
[email protected]


----------



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

Looks nice however, looks oval not onroad where this is posted at. Any idea of how much to race yet? You said Sunday outdoor racing any more info on that ?


----------



## BRhodes (Feb 13, 2007)

Track looks good. I love the bull rings. It looks like a good 17.5 brushless track. As kaug mentioned you may want to start a thread in the Oval Track Discussion area of Hobbytalk also. I am planning to stop by and checking it out. Keep us posted on the details. Thanks. Bob


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

kaug said:


> Looks nice however, looks oval not onroad where this is posted at. Any idea of how much to race yet? You said Sunday outdoor racing any more info on that ?



I plan on racing road course & oval :thumbsup:

We race every sunday, weather permitting, on our track at Smithton Raceway(formally known as Smithton Hole) We are changing the track and making it larger this Saturday & will be racing this Sunday.


----------



## Da One (Apr 5, 2008)

Where are you guys located? How far from Pittsburgh?


----------



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

I hope your going to run Oval & Road on different days. That's one of the reason's
Steel City Hobbies is an empty building now. Guys don't want to stand around for hours doing nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

Da One said:


> Where are you guys located? How far from Pittsburgh?


We are right off Rt. 70, in Smithton, Pa. about 30-45 min. from PGH.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?form=d...2z=15479-1501&2y=US&2l=40.15509&2g=-79.737218



kaug said:


> I hope your going to run Oval & Road on different days. That's one of the reason's
> Steel City Hobbies is an empty building now. Guys don't want to stand around for hours doing nothing.


If we get enough people where that becomes a problem. I have nothing against racing oval & on-road on different days :thumbsup:


----------



## PanMan (Mar 29, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmm .............

Less than 20 miles from my house - makes me think about getting back into it.

Kevin Minster


----------



## JW#62 (Nov 20, 2006)

PanMan said:


> Hmmmmmmmm .............
> 
> Less than 20 miles from my house - makes me think about getting back into it.
> 
> Kevin Minster


It Would be NICE 2 swap paint with U again Kevin.
Let use know if U start racing there....
JW#62


----------



## PanMan (Mar 29, 2003)

JW#62 said:


> It Would be NICE 2 swap paint with U again Kevin.
> Let use know if U start racing there....
> JW#62


JW - Yeah, that would be fun! As of now, I'm still retired - of course, so is Brett Favre.

Thanks for the kind words.

Kevin Minster


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

We will be starting our racing season on Saturday August 30th :woohoo:

_*It will be $10 for your 1st car & $5 per each extra vehicle.*_*

10:00 AM doors, track & registration open
1:30 PM track & registration close for drivers meeting
2:00 PM racing starts*

There will be plenty of pit tables, but you may wanna bring your own chair!
refreshments available!
personal transponders welcome!

Post up if you plan on running with us.
Thanks,
Matt 

:thumbsup:


----------

